
Prometheus 1.2.0 released - fafner
https://github.com/prometheus/prometheus/releases/tag/v1.2.0
======
meta_AU
Prometheus is great. I found setup quick and easy on Kubernetes (using the
example config, which is full of magic remapping rules). It has "just worked"
for the last 4 months. The query language is simple and expressive, and the
integration with Grafana is good.

Compared to the issues we experienced with Elastic for our log aggregation,
Prometheus on metric aggregation has been a piece of cake.

